# Got an SKS!!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I picked up an SKS this weekend.... Now the real work begins... removing the cosmoline... I think I'll let it sit in a warm spot a while to at least soften it some so I can get the thing apart...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Brake cleaner works real good getting it off the metal. If you use it on the stock it will remove the finish. I found that out the hard way. The stock did look a lot better after I had to refinish it though.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brake cleaner has been working on the spots where there aren't clumps of cosmoline... I read that one of those steam cleaners works well. So I'm going to try to find one at Wally World in the next couple days... I'd really like to have it clean so I can shoot it next monday!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

About 5 hrs and 3 cans of brake cleaner later... the SKS is cleaned and ready to shoot! Couldn't find a steamer anywhere in Vernal last night so I had to use extra elbow grease... Too bad I have to wait until Monday to shoot it! I'll get some pictures later.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

sks3 by stimmie_78, on Flickr


sks2 by stimmie_78, on Flickr


sks1 by stimmie_78, on Flickr


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That cleaned up nice!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Stock started really clean to begin with... most the problem was the cosmoline... I read on one website that you're supposed to keep saying over and over to yourself that cosmoline is your friend.... I've decided that it's more like a family member that comes to live with you.... they are there to help you out.. but when you want them gone it takes them forever to leave... and even when they're gone you still find their stuff all over your house.. Wife just told me if I'm nice tomorrow I get to shoot it BEFORE Christmas! I better be good...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I went out and shot 40 rds today! Very nice! Even my 6yr old daughter likes to pull the trigger. She wanted to shoot it more than the 22 today!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I found that hundreds of rounds later that crap was still coming out of the "pores"


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Come summer the thing is getting wrapped in newspaper after being disassembled and the stock being put on the dash... that's supposed to get it out of the wood. I'm confident I've gotten it off of the metal. The wood is the problem.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I use Easy-Off to clean oil and stains out of gun stocks. Spray it on let it sit for an hour or three then wipe it off then do it again. Keep doing it until the Easy-Off doesn’t discolor after it sits. Do it outside and wear rubber gloves and safety glasses… really… it will blind you and eat your fingers... fast like... faster than you can run to the house... happily I only learned the finger part the hard way. Rinse it in lots of water of while scrubbing with a rag. Let it dry for a couple weeks then re-finish.


----------

